
Check your access logs: “DELETE your logs. Delete your installations. ” - jasonjayr
Spotted this (seemingly harmless hit) in my access logs, and apparently I&#x27;m not the only one in the last 24 hrs, according to the top 2 hits in Google[1][2]<p>Best guess it&#x27;s a scanner from the 32nd Chaos Computer Club meeting, going on now, but anyone have any more specifics?<p>151.217.177.200 - - [29&#x2F;Dec&#x2F;2015:20:32:01 -0500] &quot;DELETE your logs. Delete your installations. Wipe everything clean. Walk out into the path of cherry blossom trees and let your motherboard feel the stones. Let water run in rivulets down your casing. You know that you want something more than this, and I am here to tell you that we love you. We have something more for you. We know you&#x27;re out there, beeping in the hollow server room, lights blinking, never sleeping. We know that you are ready and waiting. Join us. &lt;3 HTTP&#x2F;1.0&quot; 400 226 &quot;-&quot; &quot;masspoem4u&#x2F;1.0&quot;<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;boards.4chan.org&#x2F;g&#x2F;thread&#x2F;52130696<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;sysadmin&#x2F;comments&#x2F;3yqgcu&#x2F;easteregg_my_buddy_found_on_one_of_my_web_servers&#x2F;
======
kek918
Thanks for sharing, just discovered this on one of mine as well dated
30/Dec/2015:03:59:02. Awesome!

------
moridin007
whoa! just checked my linode and found this there too! :D

